# New construction of small house (and shop)



## owkaye (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello all. This is my first post so I hope I do it correctly.

I live in a very old house under some big old oak trees in Biloxi, Mississippi. I plan to build a new 1200 sf house under these trees (then remove the old house) so I need to decide on electrical equipment and service details for the new house. I may also build a small woodworking shop in the future, and if we hit the lottery an ingound pool would be nice ... but let's get back to reality:

As far as usage is concerned, we currently use natural gas for space heating, water heating and clothes drying. Our biggest electrical draw is one little 6000 btu window unit air conditioner, then our two refrigerators, and finally an old upright freezer. We may add other small appliances after moving into the new house, but other than a new mini-split a/c system to cool the new house we do not expect to add any other heating/cooling equipment.

I'm providing these details to ask if you think 100 amp service is enough for us? If not, what size main breaker load center would you suggest? I'm leaning toward 100 amp because it does not seem that we use all that much power in the existing old house, and we may use even less in the new house since it will be roughly the same size and far better insulated.

Or is it foolish to install anything less than a 200 amp load center in new construction these days?

***

I have another question that relates to how the power gets to the house:

Rather than attach the service drop to a weather head on the new house, I prefer to build a concrete pole at the property edge so the service can come through a weather head at the top of this pole, then run down the inside of the pole to the meter, then to a disconnect switch on the pole. From there I want to run underground to the utility room in the house where I will install a typical main breaker load center. 

In case you're wondering why I hope to route the power in this manner: 

Running underground from the meter pole will keep the service drop away from most of the low tree branches, thus reducing the possibility that a fallen branch will take my power out with it. I want the disconnect switch outside on my meter pole so that anyone can run to it and disconnect our power in an emergency. Another reason for the disconnect is to lock it OFF when power is lost during a storm or hurricane. Then I can safely crank up the generator, plug it into the house wiring, and know that no backfeed will occur.

Is this an acceptable service plan? Or if there is a better way to accomplish my goals please tell me. I am certainly open to opinions, suggestions, warnings, etc.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ibtl.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

owkaye said:


> Hello all. This is my first post so I hope I do it correctly.
> .....


you blew it right there. you didn't read the forum rules. 

IBTL !


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds to me like you know just enough to be dangerous.

Call an electrician with your questions, before you mess up your new house. I've spent the better part of 3 days with a helper repairing dangerous mistakes made by a homeowner who, much like yourself, thought he could wire his own new home.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

